# Probleme mit qt-4.8.0 und/oder kde-4.8.1

## franzf

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob bei euch auch Probleme bei einigen kde-Anwenudngen auftreten. Hier gibt es momentan 2 nervige Szenarien:

1) Anwendung schmiert mit SIGSEGV ab (Speicherzugriffsfehler). Recht weit hinten im Backtrace ist ein QListData::realloc() bzw. QByteArray::realloc() zufinden

2) Anwendung friert ein. Der Backtrace zeigt die Anwendung hängt in/wegen einer gelockten Mutex.

Für 1) spuckt DrKonqi schon einen Backtrace aus, für 2) muss man sich selber bemühen:

Wenn eine Anwendung hängt starte gdb in nem terminal. Dort an den Prozess hängen, und den Backtrace ausgeben.

Z.B. gerade mit k3b passiert:

```
$ ps aux | grep k3b

franz     8317 12.7  0.6 653968 53876 ?        Sl   15:01   1:21 /usr/bin/k3b

franz     8432  0.0  0.1 309248 10556 ?        S    15:06   0:00 kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-franz/klauncherMT2552.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-franz/k3bLy8317.slave-socket

franz    10771  0.4  0.3 268708 25176 ?        S    15:11   0:00 /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/kwin_killer_helper --pid 8317 --hostname localhost --windowname K3b – Das KDE-Brennprogramm --applicationname k3b --wid 90179369 --timestamp 27500393

root     10781  0.0  0.0  11868   908 pts/1    S+   15:11   0:00 grep k3b

[15:11] $ gdb

<blablabla>

(gdb) attach 8317

Attaching to process 8317

Reading symbols <...>

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007f295f7ab369 in syscall () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f2960a99a1b in QMutexPrivate::wait(int) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007f2960a9581d in QMutex::lockInternal() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0x00007f29651c5921 in K3b::CdparanoiaLibData::paranoiaFree() () from /usr/lib64/libk3blib.so.6

#4  0x00007f29651c6cd1 in K3b::CdparanoiaLib::~CdparanoiaLib() () from /usr/lib64/libk3blib.so.6

#5  0x00000000004d2f78 in K3b::AudioRipJob::~AudioRipJob() ()

#6  0x00000000004d3059 in K3b::AudioRipJob::~AudioRipJob() ()

#7  0x00000000004de000 in K3b::AudioRippingDialog::slotStartClicked() ()

#8  0x0000000000530cc5 in K3b::InteractionDialog::slotStartClickedInternal() ()

#9  0x000000000053283f in K3b::InteractionDialog::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) ()

#10 0x00000000004dd4b8 in K3b::AudioRippingDialog::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) ()

#11 0x00007f2960bac4d8 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#12 0x00007f29605b19a2 in QAbstractButton::clicked(bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#13 0x00007f29602efc8e in QAbstractButtonPrivate::emitClicked() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#14 0x00007f29602f0fbb in QAbstractButtonPrivate::click() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#15 0x00007f29602f122c in QAbstractButton::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0x00007f295ff93089 in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0x00007f295ff42644 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#18 0x00007f295ff47e29 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#19 0x00007f296163a866 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#20 0x00007f2960b9852c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#21 0x00007f295ff43602 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#22 0x00007f295ffbf728 in QETWidget::translateMouseEvent(_XEvent const*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#23 0x00007f295ffbe53a in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#24 0x00007f295ffe5afa in x11EventSourceDispatch(_GSource*, int (*)(void*), void*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#25 0x00007f295b132c41 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#26 0x00007f295b1333f0 in g_main_context_iterate.isra.21 () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#27 0x00007f295b1335f9 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#28 0x00007f2960bc725f in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#29 0x00007f295ffe579e in QGuiEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0x00007f2960b97332 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#31 0x00007f2960b97587 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#32 0x00007f29603f27a6 in QDialog::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

#33 0x0000000000532444 in K3b::InteractionDialog::exec() ()

#34 0x00000000004e11d6 in K3b::AudioCdView::startRip() ()

#35 0x00000000004e250c in K3b::AudioCdView::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) ()

#36 0x00007f2960bac4d8 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#37 0x00007f295ff3c1c2 in QAction::triggered(bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#38 0x00007f295ff3c3af in QAction::activate(QAction::ActionEvent) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#39 0x00007f29602f0f7a in QAbstractButtonPrivate::click() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#40 0x00007f29602f122c in QAbstractButton::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#41 0x00007f29603aef6a in QToolButton::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#42 0x00007f295ff93089 in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#43 0x00007f295ff42644 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#44 0x00007f295ff47e29 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#45 0x00007f296163a866 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#46 0x00007f2960b9852c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#47 0x00007f295ff43602 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#48 0x00007f295ffbf728 in QETWidget::translateMouseEvent(_XEvent const*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#49 0x00007f295ffbe53a in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#50 0x00007f295ffe5afa in x11EventSourceDispatch(_GSource*, int (*)(void*), void*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#51 0x00007f295b132c41 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#52 0x00007f295b1333f0 in g_main_context_iterate.isra.21 () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#53 0x00007f295b1335f9 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#54 0x00007f2960bc725f in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#55 0x00007f295ffe579e in QGuiEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#56 0x00007f2960b97332 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#57 0x00007f2960b97587 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#58 0x00007f2960b9c095 in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#59 0x0000000000448b02 in main ()
```

Wie so ein backtrace dann für den SegFault in QStringData::realloc aussieht, sieht man z.B. in diesem Bugreport.

Ich kann das an zwei Rechnern mit kde-4.8.1 und qt-4.8.0 regelmäßig sehen, vor allem in kontact und k3b.

Jetzt würde mich interessieren:

*) tritt das bei euch auch gehäuft auf?

*) Welche Programme sind betroffen?

*) Welche Versionen von qt/kde habt ihr instlliert?

----------

## Christian99

Antwort auf deine Frage:

1) nein

2) n.A.

3) kde-4.8.1 und qt-4.8

nur vorsichtshalber weil ichs selber manchmal vergess: revdep-rebuild und emerge @preserved-rebuild gemacht?

auch wenn das nichts bringt, hilfts ab und zu mal beteiligte sachen selber neu zu bauen, in diesem fall wohl k3b z.B.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

PS: ich verwende aber kein kontact und in letzter zeit auch kein k3b. Wie ausschließend ist denn dein "vor allem in..."?

----------

## franzf

```
# cave fix-linkage

Searching: 14 directories, 38292 files

No broken packages found

cave fix-linkage  6,04s user 1,40s system 11% cpu 1:03,51 total
```

Ich finds halt komisch, dass 2 verschiedene Rechner betroffen sind: ein älterer mit Athlon II X3 435 und ein recht neuer mit intel i7 2600K. Backtraces identisch.

In kde-4.8.0 gabs nur diesen lock (soprano-2.7.4 war NICHT schuld, gibts genauso mit 2.7.3 und 2.7.5). kde-4.7.4 mit qt-4.8.0 hatte KEINE Probleme. Wenn ich die eclass richtig lese, müsste kde-4.8.1 auch mit qt-4.7.4  laufen - hat das jemand? Mit Crashes?

Wg. den Programmen: In der Tat sind nur kontact (eigentlich nur bei der Verwendung von kmail) und k3b betroffen. dolphin, plasma, kwin - kein Problem.

Wobei - Beim Athlon crasht beim Login häufig der kactivitymanager, hab ich auf dem intel noch nie gehabt. Der Backtrace enthält aber leider GAR NICHTS.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich finds halt komisch, dass 2 verschiedene Rechner betroffen sind: ein älterer mit Athlon II X3 435 und ein recht neuer mit intel i7 2600K. Backtraces identisch.
> 
> In kde-4.8.0 gabs nur diesen lock (soprano-2.7.4 war NICHT schuld, gibts genauso mit 2.7.3 und 2.7.5). kde-4.7.4 mit qt-4.8.0 hatte KEINE Probleme. Wenn ich die eclass richtig lese, müsste kde-4.8.1 auch mit qt-4.7.4  laufen - hat das jemand? Mit Crashes?
> ...

 

Hi Franz,

zumindest was letzteres betrifft kann ich dich "beruhigen", kactivitymanager crasht hier regelmäßig auf Zwei meiner x86_64 und x86 Intel-Kisten   :Crying or Very sad: 

siehe auch: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290234

Kmail ist auch ein nicht enden wollendes Leid. Mittlerweile hab ich eine Methode gefunden Crash's zu provozieren   :Crying or Very sad: 

Details: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294644

Aber am schlimmsten ist das hier für mich, da mich dieser Crash bei jedem Ausloggen, Runterfahren, Neustart betrifft   :Crying or Very sad: 

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294375

Mit einem frisch angelegten Profil ist mein letztes Problem zwar weg, aber ich hab echt langsam keine Bock mehr andauernd neue Profile zu erzeugen um dann wieder meine alten Settings, Designs, Mail-Accounts, etc. zu adaptieren, nur um dann festzustellen dass dann auch die Probleme wieder zurückkehren.

Das muss doch auch anders in den Griff zu kriegen sein, wie z.B. durch gezielte Eingriffe in die diversen conf-rc Dateien von kde.

Die Entwickler sollten doch wissen welche Keywords dort was beeinflussen. 

Gibt's dazu Tipps & Tricks oder Tools zur systematischen Analyse oder braucht man wieder mal "nur" den Quellcode lesen um das heraus zu kitzeln   :Confused: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Danke, RandyAndy, für deine Antwort!

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> zumindest was letzteres betrifft kann ich dich "beruhigen", kactivitymanager crasht hier regelmäßig auf Zwei meiner x86_64 und x86 Intel-Kisten  
> 
> siehe auch: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290234

 

YES!

Viele Crashes in QMutex::lock(), mit kde-4.8 (teilweise RC) und Qt-4.7.4. Also hat hier kde was verbockt (oder sie haben mit validem neuem Code einen tatsächlichen Bug in Qt getriggert...)

 *Quote:*   

> Kmail ist auch ein nicht enden wollendes Leid. Mittlerweile hab ich eine Methode gefunden Crash's zu provozieren  
> 
> Details: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294644

 

BOOM! -> QByteArray::realloc().

Somit erlebst du hier exakt die beiden Probleme, die ich auch hab. (auch ich hatte statt einem freeze in QMutex schon nen SegFault, aber das eher selten).

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt's dazu Tipps & Tricks oder Tools zur systematischen Analyse oder braucht man wieder mal "nur" den Quellcode lesen um das heraus zu kitzeln   

 

Frischen Account und Stück für Stück die alten Config-Dateien rüber kopieren (während du ausgeloggt bist) und schauen obs kracht. Wenn ja -> Bösewicht gefunden -> File am besten im Bugreport posten (erst nach privaten Daten durchforsten und die tilgen, z.B. EMail-Adressen usw.).

Auf alle Fälle sagt mir das jetzt, dass ich nicht allein bin, ich also nicht meinen Rechner zu Tode administriert habe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob bei euch auch Probleme bei einigen kde-Anwenudngen auftreten. Hier gibt es momentan 2 nervige Szenarien:
> 
> ....

 

Hm, ich kann nichts von dem oben genannten bestätigen.

System ist hier ein aktuelles ~x86

```
kde4-config -v

Qt: 4.8.0

KDE: 4.8.1 (4.8.1)

kde4-config: 1.0

```

Das kde ist allerdings mit den live Ebuilds 4.8.49.9999 (zuletzt am 18:50:12 06.03.2012) gebaut, es entspricht also ziemlich genau den 4.8.1er Stand.

@Randy Andy

Auch der von dir genannte https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294644 lässt sich hier so nicht (mehr?) reproduzieren.

Sorry, auch wenn es vermutlich nicht viel weiterhilft, aber hier läuft kde 4.8.(1) bisher einwandfrei.

(Auch mit dem alten home, ohne daran nachkorrigieren zu müssen. Das letzte mal das ich  am home rumfrickeln musste war nach dem Update von 4.4 auf 4.5)

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kmail ist auch ein nicht enden wollendes Leid. Mittlerweile hab ich eine Methode gefunden Crash's zu provozieren  
> 
> Details: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294644 
> 
> BOOM! -> QByteArray::realloc().

 

Argh, das sind zwei verschiedene Probleme. Die letzten BTs enthalten realloc, das andere passiert in __nscd_get_mapping () from /lib/libc.so.6

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133021

könnte helfen: welche Version von glibc hast du installiert? nscd läuft/ist richtig konfiguriert?

@Josef.95:

Du hast also ein rundum gelungenes kde4-Vergnügen? Nicht mal ein aufbrausendes DVD-Laufwerk bei jedem dolphin-Start, wenn gerade eine Video-DVD eingelegt ist?

----------

## Randy Andy

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Danke, RandyAndy, für deine Antwort!

 

Immer gern.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BOOM! -> QByteArray::realloc().
> 
> Somit erlebst du hier exakt die beiden Probleme, die ich auch hab. (auch ich hatte statt einem freeze in QMutex schon nen SegFault, aber das eher selten).
> ...

 

glibc-version muss ich nachsehen wenn ich wieder an einem richtigen OS sitzen kann, gebe später Rückmeldung.

den nscd Dienst hab ich überhaupt nicht auf'm Schirm und hab mich folglich noch nie um seine .conf gekümmert.

Was gibt's da zu beachten? 

Wird er von kde gestartet, oder gehört der in den runlevel?

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Gibt's dazu Tipps & Tricks oder Tools zur systematischen Analyse oder braucht man wieder mal "nur" den Quellcode lesen um das heraus zu kitzeln   

 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Frischen Account und Stück für Stück die alten Config-Dateien rüber kopieren (während du ausgeloggt bist) und schauen obs kracht. Wenn ja -> Bösewicht gefunden -> File am besten im Bugreport posten (erst nach privaten Daten durchforsten und die tilgen, z.B. EMail-Adressen usw.).

 

Schon klar, aber nervt halt das fast jeden Monat (mit jedem kde-SC) machen zu müssen. Hab's seit 4.6.x schon mindestens 3x gemacht   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf alle Fälle sagt mir das jetzt, dass ich nicht allein bin, ich also nicht meinen Rechner zu Tode administriert habe 

 

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid, gell   :Wink: 

Auch in Sachen Farbschema/Desktop-Style hab ich schon häufig Trouble mit dem Erscheinungsbild einiger Anwendungen und KDE gehabt die meinen Abweichenden Settings geschuldet waren.

Daher schwingt dieses ungute Gefühl der über-Administration auch bei mir häufig mit. 

Aber das Standard-Farbschema/Erscheinungsbild von KDE kann ich so gar nicht akzeptieren (Bäh), da muss man einfach dran rum-tweaken. 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Randy Andy
> 
> Auch der von dir genannte https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294644 lässt sich hier so nicht (mehr?) reproduzieren. 

 

Hmm, hier leider schon. Scheinbar bist du ja nicht sicher ob du das Problem vorher verlässlich provozieren konntest, daher lautet dann die Frage für mich: "Ist es nun deinem jüngeren Versionsstand geschuldet, durch neu eingeflossene bug fixes, oder Zufall bzw. abweichenden Mailkonfigurationen geschuldet (ich verwende mehrere pop und imap Konten gemischt+ einen importierten local folder).

Hast du eigentlich gelegentliche activitymanagerd crashes, vorzugsweise nach dem Einloggen?

Kommt bei dir die Passwortabfrage der einzelnen Mail-Accounts zusätzlich zu kwallet hoch, besonders wenn man nicht schnell genug das kwallet PW eingibt, dann sind nämlich dessen Mail-Ressourcen nicht verfügbar.

Und wie ist das eigentlich mit den Live-ebuilds, ist das mehr so wie früher zu KDE-3.5-Zeiten ein kontinuierlicher Update-Prozess. 

Also nicht einmal im Monat ein Riesen-Stapel von knapp 300 Paketen die es neu zu bauen gilt. Mache eh fast jeden Tag ein system+world-update, dann kommt's da ja auch nicht drauf an und man profitiert von Änderungen sofort.

Von Regressions dann ja wohl auch. Wie ist denn da so die Quote bzw. deren negative Auswirkungen?

Deutlich schlimmer als das was wir hier mal wieder durchmachen?

Besten Gruß allen Leidgeprüften,

Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> @Josef.95:
> 
> Du hast also ein rundum gelungenes kde4-Vergnügen? 

 

im großen und ganzen würde ich sagen Ja.

Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen das ich die von euch genannten Crashes bez. kactivitymanager, k3b, Ausloggen, Runterfahren, Neustart, und kmail hier so bisher nicht bestätigen kann, und diese auch nicht für normal halte.

 *Quote:*   

>  Nicht mal ein aufbrausendes DVD-Laufwerk bei jedem dolphin-Start, wenn gerade eine Video-DVD eingelegt ist?

  Kommt drauf an, wenn die DVD mounted ist nicht, wenn sie nicht mounted ist ja.

Doch normal schaue ich mir Video-DVD's meist mit mplayer oder VLC an, und entferne diese nach dem "fertig-schauen" wieder aus dem Laufwerk - sprich normal tritt dieses "Problem" hier so gar nicht auf.

Zudem gibt es dieses Verhalten auch schon sehr lange. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist es in den letzten stable Versionen von 4.6 und 4.7 nicht anders (gewesen?)

.........................................

Aber eventuell könnte man mal versuchen das ganze ein wenig genauer einzugrenzen - sprich testen ob es wirklich an Qt liegt oder doch eher am KDE (oder im home)

(im zweifel einfach mal entfernen und neu bauen, und es dann zunächst erst mal mit einen frischen jungfräulichen User testen)

Sorry, was besseres fällt mir aktuell zu den genanten Problemen auch nicht ein - ich halte sie jedoch nicht für normal...

----------

## franzf

Ich hab mich bei meiner Suche leider auf QListData::realloc beschränkt, da kommen lauter viel zu alte Meldungen. Jetzt mit QByteArray::realloc wurde es aktueller.

http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=98947

Der verlinkte Bugreport am Ende ist zwar interessant, aber ich denke er hat mit DIESEM Problem wenig zu tun (wird ja eingegränzt auf HTML-Mails und Cache). Dass der QNetworkAccessManager im qt-4.8-branch wenigstens kurzfristig Linderung brachte, ist ja schonmal ein Lichtblick. Die übrigen Google-Ergebnisse sind dann ja auch recht mannigfaltig - Crash beim Löschen, Attachment öffnen, Markieren, Filtern, ... hier krachts halt direkt wenn der Ordnerinhalt geleert wird  :Wink: 

Ich werde dann heut Abend einen jungfräulichen Testuser bemühen und schauen ob es was bringt. Wenn ja - super  :Sad:  Hab für kde-4.8.0 schon fleißig ausmisten müssen, dann jetzt schon wieder - "Glü glü glü glü glü - tocktocktocktock", wie der Specht sagen würde (der nervt hier echt gerade wieder...)

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Kommt drauf an, wenn die DVD mounted ist nicht, wenn sie nicht mounted ist ja. 
> 
> Doch normal schaue ich mir Video-DVD's meist mit mplayer oder VLC an, und entferne diese nach dem "fertig-schauen" wieder aus dem Laufwerk - sprich normal tritt dieses "Problem" hier so gar nicht auf.

 

Na wunderbar, wenigstens etwas  :Very Happy: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400755

Wenns nervt, kannst du ja den Patch ausprobieren. Hast dann halt kein schönes "optical-dvd"-icon sondern eine simple CD, aber egal.

Ich schau halt gern Serien am Abend (vor allem jetzt im Winter), da liegt die DVD länger drinnen, auch ungemountet.

Ach ja: Der vlc deaktiviert bei dir brav den Power Management Daemon?

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Schon klar, aber nervt halt das fast jeden Monat (mit jedem kde-SC) machen zu müssen. Hab's seit 4.6.x schon mindestens 3x gemacht   

 

Dito :/

----------

## Randy Andy

Franz,

hier noch die angesprochenen Infos:

glibc-2.14.1-r2 ist hier installiert.

Was ist mit einer kurzen Erleuchtung zu nscd - Ich hab keinen Plan was der Dienst cached und ob es an meiner .conf was auszusetzen gibt?

So bin ich vorgegangen um was darüber zu erfahren:

```

big-server andy # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 dhcpcd                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 distccd                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 mysql                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 rpc.pipefs                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 rpcbind                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 rpc.idmapd                                                                                                              [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

big-server andy # eix nscd

* sys-apps/unscd

     Available versions:  0.39 (~)0.45 (~)0.47 (~)0.48

     Homepage:            http://busybox.net/~vda/unscd/README

     Description:         simple & stable nscd replacement

big-server andy # cat /etc/nscd.conf 

#

# /etc/nscd.conf

#

# An example Name Service Cache config file.  This file is needed by nscd.

#

# Legal entries are:

#

#       logfile                 <file>

#       debug-level             <level>

#       threads                 <#threads to use>

#       server-user             <user to run server as instead of root>

#               server-user is ignored if nscd is started with -S parameters

#

#       enable-cache            <service> <yes|no>

#       positive-time-to-live   <service> <time in seconds>

#       negative-time-to-live   <service> <time in seconds>

#       suggested-size          <service> <prime number>

#       check-files             <service> <yes|no>

#

# Currently supported cache names (services): passwd, group, hosts

#

#       logfile                 /var/log/nscd.log

#       threads                 6

#       server-user             nobody

        debug-level             0

        enable-cache            passwd          yes

        positive-time-to-live   passwd          600

        negative-time-to-live   passwd          20

        suggested-size          passwd          211

        check-files             passwd          yes

        enable-cache            group           yes

        positive-time-to-live   group           3600

        negative-time-to-live   group           60

        suggested-size          group           211

        check-files             group           yes

        enable-cache            hosts           yes

        positive-time-to-live   hosts           3600

        negative-time-to-live   hosts           20

        suggested-size          hosts           211

        check-files             hosts           yes

big-server andy # ps aux | grep nscd

root     10811  0.0  0.0  12476   928 pts/2    S+   17:18   0:00 grep --colour=auto nscd

big-server andy # equery b /etc/nscd.conf

 * Searching for /etc/nscd.conf ... 

sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r2 (/etc/nscd.conf)

big-server andy # 

```

Aus obigen Ausgaben schließe ich, ohne Google zu bemühen:

Der Dienst scheint ein Bestandteil der glibc zu sein.

Er läuft, wird aber nicht im runlevel gestartet.

Es scheint ein simples stabiles Paket Namens unscd als Ersatz für nscd zu geben (also stabiler und besser als nscd?).

Und nun?

Dank,  Andy.

----------

## franzf

http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-useconfigure-nscd-for-caching.html

Kannst du mal durch dein /etc/init.d/ greppen, ob da irgendwer nscd haben will?

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke für diese Info, Franz.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-useconfigure-nscd-for-caching.html
> 
> Kannst du mal durch dein /etc/init.d/ greppen, ob da irgendwer nscd haben will?

 

```

cat /etc/init.d/nscd

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo/src/patchsets/glibc/extra/etc/nscd,v 1.5 2011/08/29 05:21:40 vapier Exp $

depend() {

        use dns ldap net slapd

}

checkconfig() {

        if [ ! -d /var/run/nscd ] ; then

                checkpath -d -m 755 /var/run/nscd

        fi

        if [ -z "${NSCD_PERMS_OK}" ] && [ "$(stat -c %a /var/run/nscd)" != "755" ] ; then

                ewarn "nscd run dir is not world readable, you should reset the perms:"

                ewarn "chmod 755 /var/run/nscd"

                ewarn "chmod a+rw /var/run/nscd/socket"

                ewarn "To disable this warning, set 'NSCD_PERMS_OK' in /etc/conf.d/nscd"

        fi

        if grep -qs '^[[:space:]]*persistent\>' /etc/nscd.conf ; then

                checkpath -d -m 700 /var/db/nscd

        fi

}

start() {

        checkconfig

        ebegin "Starting Name Service Cache Daemon"

        local secure=`while read curline ; do

                table=${curline%:*}

                entries=${curline##$table:}

                table=${table%%[^a-z]*}

                case $table in

                        passwd*|group*|hosts)

                        for entry in $entries ; do

                        case $entry in

                                nisplus*)

                                        /usr/sbin/nscd_nischeck $table || \

                                        /echo "-S $table,yes"

                                ;;

                        esac

                        done

                ;;

                esac

                done < /etc/nsswitch.conf`

        local pidfile="/var/run/nscd/nscd.pid"

        mkdir -p "${pidfile%/*}"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

                --exec /usr/sbin/nscd --pidfile ${pidfile} \

                -- $secure

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        local pidfile="/var/run/nscd/nscd.pid"

        ebegin "Shutting down Name Service Cache Daemon"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet \

                --exec /usr/sbin/nscd --pidfile ${pidfile}

        eend $?

}

# vim:ts=4

```

Sonst verwendet Inhaltlich keines der weiteren runscripte dort noch nscd, falls du das meintest.

Meine nscd Konfiguration scheint auch einigermaßen zu der Beschreibung zu passen, die sich zu deinem Link findet.

Überhaupt scheint das ja auch nicht mein Problem zu sein, denn sämtliche meiner kcrash-reports enthalten nichts von nscd.

In meinen kcrash reports finden sich auch nur diese deiner oben genannten Fehler wieder:

QByteArray::realloc(int) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

QMutex::lock() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

Weiter sind wir deshalb aber leider noch nicht, gelle.

Warten auf neue Erkenntnisse...

----------

## franzf

@Randy Andy:

Dein erster Bugreport in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294644 hängt halt irgendwo mit nscd zusammen.

Ansonsten gute Nachrichten:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295474#c26

eigentlich ist es c#27, aber durch das doofe neue theme von bugs.kde.org wird genau der verlinkte Kommentar überdeckt  :Very Happy: 

-> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408421

Ich DENKE das wird einiges beheben, vllt. dann sogar die Bugs mit dem kactivitymanagerd...

----------

## Randy Andy

 *franzf wrote:*   

> @Randy Andy:
> 
> Dein erster Bugreport in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294644 hängt halt irgendwo mit nscd zusammen.

 

Verwechselst du das nicht mit dort geposteten Crashreports Anderer?

Ich hatte meine Reports ja als Attachments angehangen, doch seltsamer Weise wurden sie dort als Binaries erkannt und man kann sie nicht einfach einsehen ohne sie vorher herunterzuladen und dann zu öffnen und wer macht das schon.

Jedenfalls findet sich darin kein Eintrag nscd also woran machst du es dann fest, wenn es sich nicht um ein Versehen deinerseits handeln sollte?

Ansonsten gute Nachrichten:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295474#c26

eigentlich ist es c#27, aber durch das doofe neue theme von bugs.kde.org wird genau der verlinkte Kommentar überdeckt  :Very Happy: 

Ja, das neue Theme finde ich auch gräuslich, überdeckt ist bei mir jedoch nchts.

-> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408421

Ich DENKE das wird einiges beheben, vllt. dann sogar die Bugs mit dem kactivitymanagerd...[/quote]

Coole Sache das! Ist bereits im Tree drin und schon kompiliert, muss das später mal testen wenn die Sonne untergegangen ist, nun muss ich aber mal schnell  ans Tageslicht   :Laughing: 

Guckst Du hier!

```

equery c kdelibs                                                                                                    

*kdelibs-4.8.1-r1 (16 Mar 2012)                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                      

  16 Mar 2012; Johannes Huber <johu@gentoo.org>                                                                                       

  +files/kdelibs-4.8.1-nepomuk-kmail.patch, +kdelibs-4.8.1-r1.ebuild:                                                                 

  Revision bump adds upstream patch to fix crashes in kmail caused by nepomuk                                                         

  concurrency problems. This issue is fixed in KDE SC 4.8.2. Patch spotted by                                                         

  Volker Hemmann <volkerarmin@googlemail.com>. Fixes bug #408421. 

```

Danke und bis denne,

Andy.

----------

## franzf

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Verwechselst du das nicht mit dort geposteten Crashreports Anderer?

 

Ja... Blindes Huhn ich bin, sry  :Very Happy: 

Dann vergiss es schnell wieder...

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich DENKE das wird einiges beheben, vllt. dann sogar die Bugs mit dem kactivitymanagerd...

 

Der ist leider immer noch da. Und einen Backtrace krieg ich immer noch nicht vom DrKonqi. Ok, wurscht, anderes.

Und auch k3b hängt sich noch auf.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> muss das später mal testen wenn die Sonne untergegangen ist, nun muss ich aber mal schnell  ans Tageslicht   

 

Sei aber vorsichtig, ich hab von dem komischen hellen Zeugs am Himmel schon ne rote Nase ^^

----------

## Randy Andy

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   Verwechselst du das nicht mit dort geposteten Crashreports Anderer? 
> 
> Ja... Blindes Huhn ich bin, sry 
> 
> Dann vergiss es schnell wieder...

 

... ähh, was denn  :Wink: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich DENKE das wird einiges beheben, vllt. dann sogar die Bugs mit dem kactivitymanagerd...
> 
> Der ist leider immer noch da. Und einen Backtrace krieg ich immer noch nicht vom DrKonqi. Ok, wurscht, anderes.
> 
> Und auch k3b hängt sich noch auf.

 

Der kactivitymanagerd crasht bei mir auch nach wie vor (allerdings mit Backtrace, werd den Report nachher vielleicht mal bei Bugs hochladen.), genau wie der ksecretserviced beim ausloggen.

Mit k3b hab ich gerade extra mal ne Gentoo-Live-DVD gebrannt, ohne Probleme hier.

Hatte ja schon lange nix mehr gebrannt und wusste nicht ob ich davon auch betroffen bin.

Bei Kmail scheint der Patch aber (womöglich) geholfen zu haben, nach lediglich einem nicht repräsentativen Test.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> muss das später mal testen wenn die Sonne untergegangen ist, nun muss ich aber mal schnell  ans Tageslicht   

 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Sei aber vorsichtig, ich hab von dem komischen hellen Zeugs am Himmel schon ne rote Nase ^^

 

Jaha, das kommt davon wenn man wie die Grottenmulche stets im Dunkeln lebt.

Bei mir hat's jedenfalls gut gegangen, und meine Katzen hatten auch Spaß dabei mich endlich mal draußen zu sehen   :Wink: 

----------

## Kampfkeks

Also ich bin mit KDE 4.8(.1) bei mir auf dem Notebook im ganzen auch zufrieden.

Ich schalte jeden Tag im Büro auf meine Arbeits-Aktivität, und zu Hause auf die entsprechende Home-Activity oder auch auf eine für das Studium. Einen crash des Activity-Managers hatte ich dabei noch nicht. Der einzige Bug der mir beim Activity-Manager aufgefallen ist, ist der, dass ich keine Icons für die einzelnen Aktivitäten setzen kann. Da kommt nach dem Speichern dann immer nur ein leeres Icon. Aber ein Problem stellt dies natürlich nicht dar. 

Beim Ausloggen, Runterfahren oder Neustart läuft auch alles wie es soll. 

Das Löschen von mehreren selektierten E-Mails über Kontakt funktioniert auch ohne einen Crash. Mit KMail und Akonadi bin ich aber auch nicht voll zufrieden. Seit der 4.8.0 braucht nach dem Synchronisieren über Akonadi (3 imap Accounts mit insgesamt ca. 270 Ordner und 22k Mails, die Synchronisierung läuft in ca. 25 Sekunden über eine 3MBit Leitung durch) dessen Datenbank als immer noch etwa 45 Sekunden bis sie sich beruhig hat. Das wird wohl wahrscheinlich der Indexer sein. Mit den cgroups habe ich die maximale CPU-Auslastung der Akonadi-DB auf 30% gesetzt, womit das zwar etwas länger dauert, aber nicht mehr stört. Mit KDE 4.7 war das aber besser. Da war gleich nach den 25 Sekunden der Synchronisierung schluss, und das auch inklusive dem Indexer. Für meine tägliche Arbeit reicht mir KMail+Akonadi aber jedenfalls soweit aus.

----------

## Josef.95

@franzf und Randy Andy

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue:

Wurde nach einem update von glib eventuell 

```
 * If you experience a breakage after updating dev-libs/glib try

 * rebuilding dev-libs/dbus-glib
```

 (und sofern installiert auch gobject-introspection) übersehen?

Daraus können unter umständen auch die merkwürdigsten Fehler entstehen, welche mitunter nur schwer zu finden sind.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Josef,

das ist mir tatsächlich durchgegangen bzw. dachte ich hab ja keine dbus Probleme die es zu fixen gälte.

Meine letzte Installation ist von:

```

 dev-libs/dbus-glib

     Available versions:  0.98 {{debug doc static-libs test}}

     Installed versions:  0.98(22:17:07 12.10.2011)(-debug -doc -static-libs -test)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         D-Bus bindings for glib

```

Insofern werd ich das mal ausprobieren, mal schauen ob's hilft.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Schade Leute,

hat leider nix gebracht. 

Die Probleme sind leider noch exakt die gleichen.

Daher bleibt es weiter spannend...

----------

## franzf

Danke Josef, der vlc deaktiviert jetzt wieder zuverlässig den Power Management Daemon.

Das k3b-Problem ist wohl auf mein sterbendes Laufwerk zurück zu führen. Ich hab beim Auslesen einer Audio-CD auf "Abbrechen" geclickt, daraufhin nippelt sich k3b reproduzierbar in der Mutex fest  :Very Happy:  Kommt davon, wenn man das Geld für wichtigeres braucht :\

Der Fix in kdelibs-4.8.1-r1 scheint die kontact-Abstürze hier behoben zu haben. @Randy Andy: sind das immer noch die selben Backtraces bei deinen Kmail-Crashes?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Franz,

hast das wohl in dem ganzen Salmon übersehen.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

>  BeitragVerfasst am: Fr März 16, 2012 7:19 pm  
> 
> Bei Kmail scheint der Patch aber (womöglich) geholfen zu haben, nach lediglich einem nicht repräsentativen Test.

 

Seitdem ist kontact / kmail bei mir auch nicht mehr abgestürzt, aber einen Hardcoretest gab's auch noch nicht.

Am verlässlichen crashte es in der Vergangenheit wenn ein paar größerer Mails abgerufen wurden und ich während dessen schon verschiedene sichten wollte.

Tendenziell sieht's aber gut aus für den Erfolg des Patches.

----------

## franzf

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> hast das wohl in dem ganzen Salmon übersehen.
> 
>  *Randy Andy wrote:*    BeitragVerfasst am: Fr März 16, 2012 7:19 pm  
> 
> Bei Kmail scheint der Patch aber (womöglich) geholfen zu haben, nach lediglich einem nicht repräsentativen Test. 

 

Gelesen hatte ich das, aber durch deine Formulierung "Die Probleme sind leider noch exakt die gleichen." nahm ich an, kmail crasht weiterhin vergnüglich.

Demnach erlebst du nur noch diese beiden?

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290234

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294375

----------

## Randy Andy

Korrekt Franz,

die beiden von Dir verlinkten Bugs penetrieren nach wie vor.

Der ksecretserviced ja übrigens erst seitdem ich einmal als User das hier ausführte:

```
$ kwl2kss
```

Wenn ich Zeit finde, muss ich dringend mal mit frischem User-Profile testen, schätze das ist auch der Grund warum andere bestätigen dass Sie keinerlei Trouble haben.

Irgend eine alte übernommene Konfiguration scheint da zu Fehlern zu führen.

Was mir auch noch auf den Sack geht, ist das nach dem Start gerne für jeden Mail-Account Passwort-Abfragen (4 Stück) hochkommen+ Kwallet.

Diejenigen davon die schneller als meine kwallet-Eingabe waren, bewirken dass diese Mail-Ressource für kmail nicht zur Verfügung steht.

Um also nicht jedes Passwort einzeln eingeben zu müssen heisst es dann kmail beenden und neu starten, dann holt es sich alle seine Passwörter auch brav aus kwallet.

Interessant ist, dass obiges Szenario reproduzierbar nach längerem Power-off des PC's funktioniert.

Wenn ich dann in kwallet kein bzw. nicht schnell genug ein Passwort eingebe, und die anderen Vier Passwortabfragen auflaufen lasse, dann crasht auch der kactivitymangerd garantiert   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich lese dass geschlossene Fenster nicht in der Taskleiste auftauchen, aber hat jemand von euch die umgekehrte Version?

Geöffnete Fenster werden nicht in der Taskleiste angezeigt. Ziemlich nervig immer mit ALT+TAB durchzuklicken, um das richtige Fenster zu erwischen.

QT is bei mir noch 4.7.4

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi ScytheMan.

Ja, das hatte ich auch bis mindestens 4.8.0.

Momentan mit 4.8.1 bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob's nun geht, muss mal verstärkt darauf achten...

Jedenfalls stieß ich mal zufällig auf eine Bug-Report der diesen Fehler als bekannt bestätigt, finde ihn aber gerade nicht.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Ziemlich nervig immer mit ALT+TAB durchzuklicken, um das richtige Fenster zu erwischen.

 

Ich hab GAR KEINE Fensterleiste. Ich verwende den Fenster zeigen-Effekt. Ich komme schon seit einiger Zeit mit der klassischen Fensterleiste gar nicht mehr zurecht   :Wink: 

Nur so als Alternative zum ALT-TAB.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hip hip, hurra!

Habe zumindest diese Problem schon mal gefixed, Details dazu siehe Bug-Report:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294375

Schönen Abend noch...

Andy.

----------

## franzf

Den Fix für den Crash in kactivitymanagerd kann man jetzt sponsern:

http://trueg.wordpress.com/nepomuk-task-sponsoring/

Nur der Link zum Bug ist etwas missglückt  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

Um mal zu KDE 4.8.2 zu kommen:

Alle 2 Minuten geht der Monitor ohne Grund aus, muss ihn per Mausbewegung/Tastatureingabe erst wieder aktivieren.

Bildschirmschoner:

Automatischer Start nach deaktiviert

Energieverwaltung:

Bildschirm dimmen deaktiviert

Bildschirm ausschalten nach deaktiviert

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.

----------

## Josef.95

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Bildschirm ausschalten nach deaktiviert 

  Wieder aktivieren und die gewünschte Zeit setzen ist vermutlich das was du suchst  :Wink: 

----------

